# [OFF] Gentoo trop facile? LFS vous amuse?

## Trevoke

Dettux est pour vous!

Ca mon pote, ca c'est du fort. En fait, ca revient a un LFS je pense, mais le truc c'est de le faire sans les docs de LFS  :Smile: 

J'en ai une installation sur une  machine VMWare, c'est quand meme assez gratine  :Smile: 

Bonne chance si vous essayez....   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

en tout cas les mecs ont de l'humour!!!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> alright guys! we got more than 10 installations worldwide! *whoopie*. Microsoft should better watch out. Dettu[Xx] is taking control.
> 
> 

 

----------

## Adrien

Ouais, ça a l'air assez r00ts!   :Laughing: 

Bon moi je me lance pas là-dedans tout de suite, d'ailleurs j'ai jamais dit que LFS était trop facile...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## spider312

Moi j'adore la doc en 17 lignes, et dans les news, la phrase  *Quote:*   

> thank you milton, thank you johans, for making all of this im^H^Hpossible.

 , enfin de toute façon, je n'essayerais pas, quitte à predre du temps, autant que ce soit utile ...

----------

## Trevoke

Je n'irai pas jusqu'a dire que c'est inutile, je suis en train d'apprendre enormement en me lanceant a l'aveuglette. Je connais les bases de Linux, mais comment en construire un? Je me sers de mon distfiles/ pour telecharger les sources et j'essaye de compiler a la main.. On apprend beaucoup sur les dependances (parce qu'honnetement, LFS, je l'ai fait mais je me rappelle pas...) et puis on est vraiment oblige de mettre la main a la pate  :Smile: 

----------

## bibi.skuk

Aller, je vais essayer... en plus la doc a l'air assez complete  :Evil or Very Mad: 

et puis il me fallait une occasion d' installer Vmware...

----------

## kwenspc

tut tut tut comment ça Vmware? en plus c payant...  QEMU est votre ami! 

qu'on se le dise!

----------

## truc

mouhahah

 *Quote:*   

> The known problems are:
> 
> - youll have to manually mount everything after booting up
> 
> - there are NO init-scripts yet
> ...

 

Ca ne peut qu-être très marrant.. --> vmware est quasi indispensable;)

----------

## Enlight

Pour ce qui est des scripts d'init j'ai une ébauche (pas forcément fonctionnelle mais ça peut mettre sur la voix) si y'en a qui veulent. Le svn n'est plus à jour car j'ai plus revu le dev qui commitait, mais si les scripts on un avenir, je peux m'y remettre.

Bref si quelqu'un me fait un tuto sur qemu, je suis chaud pour tenter l'aventure, ce serait aussi interessant d'avoir un point de repère pour se faire part de nos succès/troubles etc... et pour partager les connaissances liées à ladite aventure.Last edited by Enlight on Wed Nov 30, 2005 6:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

Ah oui, en passant, je ne sais pas si c'est fait expres, mais il y a quelques erreurs dans la doc. Par exemple, lilo n'est pas dans /mnt/sbin mais dans /mnt/bin ... (ou /mnt/usr/bin j'oublie) Quelques petits details amusants.

Aussi, c'est une vieille version de lilo donc il faut absolument creer une petite boot partition au debut du disque.

----------

## billiob

 *Quote:*   

> Dettu[Xx] is a distribution aimed for the REALLY masochistic linux-geeks out there

 

Ouai, c'est pas encore pour moi, j'ai trop peur de perdre ma belle gentoo (et mon temps avec QEMU).

----------

## boozo

yè   :Laughing:   prochaine étape... prendre un 386, 16Mo de ram, un HDD de 800Mega maximum et une connection 56k et pour le fun une seule disquette 3,5 est autorisée   :Laughing: 

non sans rire... ça sert à quoi de faire çà ?! je vois pas trop ce que ça apporte   :Confused: 

----------

## kopp

A noter que tout ça date de 2001... ça a 4 ans et demi. c'est donc pas tout jeune.

Enfin, faudrait que je me penche sur Qemu, c'est ce à quoi me fait penser tout ça, histoire de voir genre, tester une lfs etc...

----------

## Trevoke

boozo : ca apporte de la souffrance! Plein de souffrance! Dans la chretualite (virtualite chretienne), c'est comme ca qu'on s'ouvre la porte vers le paraxel (paradis pixellise).

----------

## boozo

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> ca apporte de la souffrance! Plein de souffrance!

 

 :Laughing:   y'a un mot pour colorer tout çà... Whangdepootenawah  :Laughing: 

def.:  «n. Dans la langue Ojibwa, désastre. Affliction inattendue qui frappe très très fort. »

----------

## Adrien

 *boozo wrote:*   

> yè    prochaine étape... prendre un 386, 16Mo de ram, un HDD de 800Mega maximum et une connection 56k et pour le fun une seule disquette 3,5 est autorisée  
> 
> non sans rire... ça sert à quoi de faire çà ?! je vois pas trop ce que ça apporte  

 

+1   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   yè    prochaine étape... prendre un 386, 16Mo de ram, un HDD de 800Mega maximum et une connection 56k et pour le fun une seule disquette 3,5 est autorisée  
> 
> non sans rire... ça sert à quoi de faire çà ?! je vois pas trop ce que ça apporte   
> 
> +1  

 

 Beuhh ..

 Du fun voyons voila ce que ca apportes du fun :p

 Je me suis bien refendu la geulle a installer workbench 3.1 sur un dd de 400 mo et un A1200 juste pour le fun alors :p

----------

## boozo

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  Beuhh ..
> 
> Du fun voyons voila ce que ca apportes du fun :p
> 
> Je me suis bien refendu la geulle a installer workbench 3.1 sur un dd de 400 mo et un A1200 juste pour le fun alors :p

 

Aventurier va !   :Laughing: 

----------

## vishnoo

 *Quote:*   

> get the sources [...]

 

Quoi ? faut même pas tout recoder à la main (et sans copier, hein, les enfants) ?

pfff

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> tut tut tut comment ça Vmware? en plus c payant... QEMU est votre ami!
> 
> qu'on se le dise!

 

ben si vous voulez faire les bêtas-testeurs-aventuriers jusqu'au bout, autant utiliser xen, c'est de la balle du tonnerre de dieu   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *vishnoo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   get the sources [...] 
> 
> Quoi ? faut même pas tout recoder à la main (et sans copier, hein, les enfants) ?
> 
> pfff

 

Amuse-toi quand meme, sous VMWARE j'ai acces a mon intranet mais pas a internet, pour une raison ou pour une autre. Alors heureusement que j'utilise Gentoo...  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *vishnoo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   get the sources [...] 
> 
> Quoi ? faut même pas tout recoder à la main (et sans copier, hein, les enfants) ?
> 
> pfff

 

osdev.net, osdever.net & mega-tokyo.com... enjoy!   :Wink:  Ahhhh le grub magic header, les ldscripts, faut que je fignole mon driver VGA (hé oui le doux passage du "hello world" kernel) et ensuite passage à la GDT   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *vishnoo wrote:*    *Quote:*   get the sources [...] 
> 
> Quoi ? faut même pas tout recoder à la main (et sans copier, hein, les enfants) ?
> 
> pfff 
> ...

 

eh eh, perso : viens de finir la mise en place de l'IDT. faut que je passe à kmalloc et consors là (pour la base), après thread! (oui oui je ne suis pas sur un noyau monolithique   :Razz:  )

----------

## Trevoke

Bon, si vous voulez vous faire un thread "mon OS a moi", vous le faites, mais ici c'est Dettux! Rogntudju.

Alors, je vais vous aider un peu, voila ce que j'ai reussi a configurer, dans l'ordre dans lequel j'ai reussi a le configurer (mais je vous dis pas si j'ai utilise des options pour configure ou pas)

slang-1.4.9

nasm-0.98.39

m4-1.4

autoconf-2.50

gawk-3.0.4

readline-4.1

libtool-1.3.5

gettext-0.10.40

ncurses-1.9.9e

autoconf-2.52

yacc-1.9.1

textutils-2.0

bison-1.30

Je ne sais pas si ncurses-1.9 est une bonne idee, ceci dit, donc essayez sans d'abord..  :Smile: 

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Bon, si vous voulez vous faire un thread "mon OS a moi", vous le faites, mais ici c'est Dettux! Rogntudju.
> 
> Alors, je vais vous aider un peu, voila ce que j'ai reussi a configurer, dans l'ordre dans lequel j'ai reussi a le configurer (mais je vous dis pas si j'ai utilise des options pour configure ou pas)
> 
> slang-1.4.9
> ...

 

argh...

----------

## Trevoke

Quand j'essaye de faire "make menuconfig" pour le kernel (2.4.10, oula la!), j'ai cette erreur:

Error opening terminal: linux.

Une idee quelconque sur le probleme?

----------

## blasserre

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Une idee quelconque sur le probleme?

 

je sais pas pourquoi je vais le dire.. mais j'vais le dire :

un rapport avec /etc/terminfo/* ?

----------

## Trevoke

Eurf, et si ca existe pas?  :Smile: 

----------

## blasserre

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Eurf, et si ca existe pas? 

 

bah heu... RTFM   :Mr. Green: 

non je sais pas, essaies de pomper ce répertoire sur une gentoo...

il est sensé contenir les définitions des paramètres de terminaux, et IMHO ncurses l'utilise pour le menuconfig

----------

## Trevoke

Nan, nan, je ne pompe pas, moi, mossieur, seulement les sources!

J'ai reussi a obtenir le make menuconfig sur un 2.6.12 ..

J'ai fait 

#export TERM=getty 

et ensuite j'ai compile ncurses-5.5

C'est un peu le bordel, tout ca, quand meme, mais c'est vaguement amusant  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Depuis le debut...

slang-1.4.9

nasm-0.98.39

m4-1.4

autoconf-2.50

gawk-3.0.4

readline-4.1

libtool-1.3.5

gettext-0.10.40

ncurses-1.9.9e

autoconf-2.52

yacc-1.9.1

textutils-2.0

bison-1.30 

grep-2.5.1

which-2.16

wget 1.9.1

sed-4.1.4

groff-1.19.1

a2ps-4.13

bzip2-1.0.3

readline-5.0

ncurses-5.4 + patch from 2005 08 27

perl-5.6.1

autoconf-2.53

autoconf-2.54

autoconf-2.57

autoconf-2.59

automake-1.5

export TERM=getty

ncurses-5.5

linux-2.4.10 --> make config -->autoconf.h !!

make-3.80

linux-2.6.12 --> make menuconfig --> autoconf.h !

coreutils-5.0 !!

nano-1.3.7 (FINALLY! I don't like JOE so much)

netkit-ftp-0.17

gzip-1.3.5

shadow-4.0.7

(SET A PASSWORD FOR ROOT -- NOW!)

touch /etc/group

groupadd root

attr-2.4.24 (make install && make install-lib)

zlib-1.2.3

file-4.16

binutils-2.16.1 (WOO HOO!)

gettext-0.14.5

bison-2.1

coreutils-5.3.0

bash-3.0

bzip2-1.0.3

Ca avance!  :Smile: 

----------

